# A person who studies pens is called a...?



## MaestroAM (Jul 21, 2014)

Does anyone know the term for a person who studies pens & other writing instruments?  This is not a trick question, joke, or quiz - just curious if there is such a title.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 21, 2014)

a Pen-ologist, LOL

The English suffix -ology or -logy denotes a field of study or academic discipline, and -ologist describes a person who studies that field.


----------



## SteveG (Jul 21, 2014)

I study every pen I make, and consider each to be a penultimate [real word...you know what it means, right?] in my quest to seek perfection (or as close as I can achieve toward that goal). So I would say for me, the answer is "Steve" aka SteveG.


----------



## Janster (Jul 21, 2014)

..not positive but my interpretation is "Penagraphistic".


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 21, 2014)

SteveG said:


> I study every pen I make, and consider each to be a penultimate [real word...you know what it means, right?] in my quest to seek perfection (or as close as I can achieve toward that goal). So I would say for me, the answer is "Steve" aka SteveG.



Penultimate actually means next to last.  So, every pen you make is the next to last one you'll make?:wink::biggrin::wink:


----------



## SteveG (Jul 21, 2014)

Penultimate...
Yep, that is what I mean.  This just has a way of keeping on keepin' on though. Do not ask me to 'splain it, 'cause I can't!


----------



## BSea (Jul 21, 2014)

Penfessor?
Nibstronomer?
Inkologist?

Someone with nothing better to do?


----------



## MaestroAM (Jul 21, 2014)

I would have thought penologist too...seemed logical...however, as it turns out, that's a person who studies the management of prisons & jails......hhhhmmmmmm

Any other guesses or ideas?  There must be an etymologist out there somewhere!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jul 21, 2014)

Penophile.  When you say it, it sounds a bit like another type of phile which is probably why it doesn't get used very much.

Ed


----------



## Psychmike22 (Jul 21, 2014)

How about a penist?


----------



## morgannew (Jul 21, 2014)

penahlolic


----------



## skiprat (Jul 21, 2014)

A person that _studies_ pens is called lonely....

I doubt that pen turning or pen making has a trade title as originally this was surely just a small part of what a Scribe had to do? He would select a suitable quill and using his knife ( a penknife ) would shape and maintain the tip.
As they would spend maybe many months writing books and manuscripts, the actual 'pen making' part was insignificant. 

I guess it would be like calling a Tailor a 'needle threader' or a Nurse a 'Bed pan emptier'.......stupid examples, but you get the drift...:wink:

HOWEVER!!!!! Maybe, just maybe...it would all be completely different if our Scribe was using Component Quills instead of the cheap run of the mill kit versions......:tongue:


----------



## nanosec12 (Jul 21, 2014)

skiprat said:


> HOWEVER!!!!! Maybe, just maybe...it would all be completely different if our Scribe was using Component Quills instead of the cheap run of the mill kit versions......:tongue:


 

My question is whether or not he was using Quality Component Quills, or generic sub-par Component Quills?


----------



## cal91666 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ink delivery systems technician.


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 21, 2014)

A pen studier


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2014)

Crazy person


----------



## MarkD (Jul 21, 2014)

broke


----------



## dwarmbrodt (Jul 21, 2014)

Ink Delivery Instrument Operations Technician also known as an I.D.I.O.T.
I describe only myself.....


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jul 21, 2014)

Now this is getting GOOD.

Bob


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 22, 2014)

skiprat said:


> A person that _studies_ pens is called lonely....
> 
> I doubt that pen turning or pen making has a trade title as originally this was surely just a small part of what a Scribe had to do? He would select a suitable quill and using his knife ( a penknife ) would shape and maintain the tip.
> As they would spend maybe many months writing books and manuscripts, the actual 'pen making' part was insignificant. (/quote)
> ...



I think that would depend solely upon which end of the goose he plucked the quill from .


----------



## edstreet (Jul 22, 2014)

MaestroAM said:


> Does anyone know the term for a person who studies pens & other writing instruments?  This is not a trick question, joke, or quiz - just curious if there is such a title.



That is a simple answer.   Grammatology scientific study of writing systems.

However, many others fall into this realm as well.

Graphology = The study of handwriting.  

penmaker = one who makes pens for writing.

orthography = spelling

most seem to standardize on "writing systems"

Palaeography = ancient handwritings.

literacy = ability to read and write


----------



## darrin1200 (Jul 22, 2014)

I am a member of the Ottawa Fountain Pen Society. We have a special event every year on February 1st to celebrate that we are fountain pen enthusiasts.

Stylophile Day

Each member rights a celebratory card to every other member. The main rule is that as a minimum, somewhere on the card has to be hand written with a fountain pen. If your nuts like me, you do the whole thing in pen (all 40 of them). I have a 3 nib sheaffer calligraphy set. I will normally sign it with one of my own fountain pens. While my penmanship is not great, it is fun.


----------

